# Is CRL 2019-2020 being played entirely in Bakersfield?



## seuss (Apr 7, 2019)

Just wondering because we’d  like to avoid trying out for participating teams if so.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 7, 2019)

seuss said:


> Just wondering because we’d  like to avoid trying out for participating teams if so.


Entirely I would guess that's unlikely,  but I wouldn't be surprised to see a good portion of the games in Bako.

Wonder what the official line will be... something vague?  several venues will be used... Time to hit up:Anthony Morales at info@californiaregionalleague.com or 714-451-1550


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Apr 7, 2019)

If this is true, then I would say it's the beginning of the end for CRL!  Thank you, next!


----------



## MWN (Apr 7, 2019)

Why on earth would any of you believe CRL would be played "entirely" in Bakersfield.  Cal South has not even acquired the lease for the fields in Bakersfield yet and would be doing so to help the Cal South - North constituents.  Could a Bakersfield be used for a limited number of games?  Sure, provided that (1) the fields were properly maintained and safe (which they currently are not) and (2) there are enough Northern teams and Cal-North teams that make scheduling a weekend or two good.

Remember, there is no such thing as CRL anymore.  Its National League - Pacific Division.  Because Cal North is about an inept as it comes in the "competitive" soccer world (loss of thousands of players to US Club), US Youth Soccer appointed Cal South as the National League - Pacific Division manager.   Cal South needs fields in the central and northern part of the State of California to do its job.  If Bakersfield hosted games, it would likely be those National League - Pacific Division (powered by CRL) teams from the Central and Northern areas.

What buffoon said CRL is being moved to Bakersfield?


----------



## Banana Hammock (Apr 8, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Entirely I would guess that's unlikely,  but I wouldn't be surprised to see a good portion of the games in Bako.
> 
> Wonder what the official line will be... something vague?  several venues will be used... Time to hit up:Anthony Morales at info@californiaregionalleague.com or 714-451-1550


When I asked, This is what I got.
"


CRL will not be playing in Bakersfield.


The fields are not at the quality for CRL.


Sincerely,

*Anthony Morales*

Cal South | OSG Program Coordinator



*Phone: *714.451.1550

*Fax:* 714.441.0715
*Email: *amorales@calsouth.com
*Website: *www.calsouth.com
*Corporate Office: *1029 S. Placentia Avenue, Fullerton, CA 92831

**

** ** ** **


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 8, 2019)

Since the SCDSL lost Silverlakes mades sense to have CRL there.


----------



## seuss (Apr 8, 2019)

MWN said:


> What buffoon said CRL is being moved to Bakersfield?


One guy said it and then you seemed to support him:


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/cal-south-buys-kern-county-soccer-park.16989/page-2#post-257904


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/cal-south-buys-kern-county-soccer-park.16989/page-2#post-257922


----------



## MWN (Apr 8, 2019)

seuss said:


> One guy said it and then you seemed to support him:
> 
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/cal-south-buys-kern-county-soccer-park.16989/page-2#post-257904
> ...


Ahhhh, you failed to break the code.  Take a look at the letters underlined and the one "i" that was in italics, and the date (April 1, 2019) of the original post.  I'll highlight them for you:



MWN said:


> Cal South h*a*s to move most, but not all games, u*p* there to Bakersfield because the District 6 (La*r*kin) and District 7 (Paulson) Comm_*i*_ssioners, who wield the most power on the board are supporting a group of all-gir*l*s clubs (Kern County/Bakers*f*ield's version of the the Blue's) that have previ*o*usly alleged institutional sexual discrimination by Cal South against the pred*o*minately gir*l*s teams in both district*s*.  The claims at the AGM last weekend were basically that Cal South's failure to schedule games in the northern sections of the district create an undue financial burden that predominately affects the girls teams.


----------



## seuss (Apr 8, 2019)

MWN said:


> Ahhhh, you failed to break the code.  Take a look at the letters underlined and the one "i" that was in italics, and the date (April 1, 2019) of the original post.  I'll highlight them for you:
> 
> ​


Absolutely didn’t see the underlines whatsoever . I can barely see the screen at all anymore.


----------



## MWN (Apr 8, 2019)

seuss said:


> Absolutely didn’t see the underlines whatsoever . I can barely see the screen at all anymore.


That whole thread went off the rails on April 1st, at first people were incensed and then they finally figured it out.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 8, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> When I asked, This is what I got.
> "
> 
> 
> ...


Galloway downs not exactly "crl" quality either but don't they play games there?  With the lose of SilverLakes what are the other possibilities?    At least Bako is out if the picture for those interested in this league


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 8, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Galloway downs not exactly "crl" quality either but don't they play games there?  With the lose of SilverLakes what are the other possibilities?    At least Bako is out if the picture for those interested in this league


No skin in the game, but I would put OC Great Park as the best alternative.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> No skin in the game, but I would put OC Great Park as the best alternative.


Del Mar and/or Oceanside would be GREAT. But I live in San Diego county so may be a little biased.


----------



## Frank (Apr 8, 2019)

Why would CRL have lost Silverlakes.  I know SCDSL may have, however they are not the same.


----------



## Canyon90 (Apr 8, 2019)

For 2019-2020 CRL, the older's seem to be going away from the 16 teams in 2 groups format and back to the 12 teams in one group format.


----------



## GunninGopher (Apr 8, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Galloway downs not exactly "crl" quality either but don't they play games there?


The play-in was there a few years ago and there was one weekend there this season but that was because the younger's games kept getting pushed and they had to switch CRL to another venue that weekend.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Apr 9, 2019)

Canyon90 said:


> For 2019-2020 CRL, the older's seem to be going away from the 16 teams in 2 groups format and back to the 12 teams in one group format.
> 
> View attachment 4418


I can understand them going back to 12 teams instead of 16.  There were clearly 1/3 of the current CRL teams that should not have been there.  On the other hand the teams that dont' get accepted for CRL will go to SCNPL.  It arguable has the best teams and it is open application.  Smart move?  Hard to say definitively.


----------

